
Review of children’s book pretending it’s about the network utility ‘Ping’ - tomek_zemla
http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2016/03/14/funny-amazon-ping-review/
======
tobiaswright
Original review:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R2VDKZ4X1F992Q](http://www.amazon.com/review/R2VDKZ4X1F992Q)

